# Can Tsukuyomi kill weaker Kages?



## Ersa (Jun 14, 2015)

Kakashi implied Itachi could've killed him in Part I.

*Official Translation*

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Kurenai*: What's wrong, Kakashi...?
*Kakashi*: Keep your eyes shut!
*The bubble points at Kurenai but it doesn't make sense why she would say this.
*Asuma*: What's going on?! One second that guy's talking and the next second you hit the ground!!
*Kakashi*: (Thinking) Unh... I see... Three days in that realm and less than a moment passed in this one... Why not kill me? If he wanted to he could...
(Saying out loud) Ugh... It's still... affecting me...
*Kisame*: Hm....after all that the fool's spirit is intact...meanwhile you've overused those eyes of yours, you know that's dangerous.




This is someone who has a 4 in genjutsu and the .

So can anyone explain to me why someone like Mei or Gaara would not die to the said technique? They don't have dojutsu protection nor do their DB scores or feats indicate any level of genjutsu mastery.

What would happen if Itachi put these guys under the toughest Tsukuyomi he could muster?

- Mei
- Onoki
- Gaara
- Tsunade
- Ei


----------



## Euraj (Jun 14, 2015)

Unless there's a Genjutsu that removes chakra from the brain, how can someone die from Genjutsu? Granted, they may be put our of commission, but I'm sure what Kakashi was talking about was Itachi just lopping off his head or something while he was defenseless. 

Which he could have.


----------



## Sadgoob (Jun 14, 2015)

Nah, Kisame also says he's surprised Kakashi was still alive after Tsukuyomi. It most likely can kill by completely destroying the mind, which regulates critical body functions (heart, lungs, etc.)

e.g. when somebody's scared into cardiac arrest. Experiencing mind-bending torture for 24-72 hours will get you there too. I'm pretty sure Itachi's Tsukuyomi can kill any non-dojutsu user caught.​


----------



## Ersa (Jun 14, 2015)

Euraj said:


> Unless there's a Genjutsu that removes chakra from the brain, how can someone die from Genjutsu? Granted, they may be put our of commission, but I'm sure what Kakashi was talking about was Itachi just lopping off his head or something while he was defenseless.
> 
> Which he could have.


Well


> NINJUTSU; KEKKEI GENKAI; Tsukuyomi
> User: Uchiha Itachi
> Supplementary; Close range; Rank: none
> 
> Namely, this means inside the genjutsu, the physical world's common sense is completely irrelevant and opposing the caster is impossible. *Somebody caught into the Tsukuyomi find themselves into a strange world of infinity, their fate entirely lying inside the caster's hands*. Some time, they will undergo the torments of Hell, and some other time, they will be repeatedly shown a horrendous, hellish picture of agony and mayhem*, with no idea of when either of those will end. As a result, the poor prisoner can only wait until the collapse of their psyches...!! Even a body made of iron or the speed of light are powerless before this jutsu, which is the reason why it is feared as the most powerful.


Fate in your hands kind of implies you could kill them does it not?


----------



## UchihaX28 (Jun 14, 2015)

Any Kage without sufficient resistance against Tsukyomi such as having the Sharingan or being that of Uchiha blood could easily die from it.


----------



## Six (Jun 14, 2015)

Ersatz said:


> Well
> 
> Fate in your hands kind of implies you could kill them does it not?



Remember the just only last's a second in real time. And your description said it destroys their psyche, so they wouldn't even be who they were a second ago. Just look at Reek from Game of Thrones.

But, yeah what Strat said made sense, Tsukuyomi is probably only second to Kotoamatsukami, and the pure shock from it should be enough should stop brain functions and you know if the brain stops, you're as good as dead.

I doubt any age ever could survive a full on tsukuyomi. Only person that comes to mind is Hashirama due to the sheer power of his chakra. Even then I dot know because I doubt even he's gone against a genjutsu of that caliber.

Inb4 the haters start saying it only works on genuine Sasuke


----------



## Six (Jun 14, 2015)

NarutoX28 said:


> Any Kage without sufficient resistance against Tsukyomi such as having the Sharingan or being that of Uchiha blood could easily die from it.



Hashirama might be the only one who could survive. Thats a toss up because his chakra is crazy powerful but idk if having powerful chakra is enough to break out.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 14, 2015)

Genjutsu alone can't kill a person, no matter how strong. That limitation was explicitly put in the manga and databooks.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 14, 2015)

Genjutsu doesn't kill.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Jun 14, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> Hashirama might be the only one who could survive. Thats a toss up because his chakra is crazy powerful but idk if having powerful chakra is enough to break out.



 Personally, I think it's a factor on how well someone resists psychological trauma and the strength of their will-power.

 Onoki and Tsunade have the highest chance of surviving it as Tsunade has shown resistance to trauma and Onoki has displayed great will-power though that depends on circumstances. Ei could arguably resist it, but he was easily paralyzed by Madara's basic Sharingan genjutsu from a clone and his will-power easily diminished from there.

 I'd say Byakugou Tsunade can resist it somewhat though she'd obviously be considerably weakened with Onoki being rendered in a state similar to Kakashi's. Then the others die with Ei arguably surviving it though highly unlikely IMO.


----------



## Knyght (Jun 14, 2015)

> Can Tsukuyomi kill-



No.

Kakashi is wondering why Itachi didn't just kill him instead of torturing him with an illusion, not why Itachi didn't kill him with the illusion.

Kisame is surprised that Kakashi didn't immediately have his mind broken by it. Kakashi was strong enough to withstand it for a while though he fell into a coma afterwards that required Tsunade's medical ninjutsu to heal. Sasuke suffered the same problem as soon as the genjutsu ended which is likely what Kisame had expected to happen to Kakashi.

Tsukuyomi leaves the victim's fate in Itachi's hands because he can literally do whatever he wants inside the dream world. The victim has no control over what happens when inside the illusion.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 14, 2015)

Fate in hands explains Itachi's control of time and space and senses.

Most translations have Kisame say he's surprised Kakashi is still standing or conscious.  You can roughly, and I mean google translate, babblefish, or seventh entry in the thesaurus equate that to phrase to still alive.  But the debated and agreed upon consensus by all but the most zealous Itachi fans since release has been that genjutsu can put you in a coma, but not kill directly.

One reason is that Itachi didn't kill Orochimaru with Tsukiyomi, when he had opportunity and incentive to.  Another is that Databook doesn't state something that would differentiate it from other genjutsu in that way, and no genjutsu ever being mentioned or portrayed as lethal.  

I never felt incensed to argue Tsukiyomi as a killing move, since Itachi can throw a kunai at anyone hit with it, so long as it was successful, and it takes the best medic in the world to revive near anyone hit with Tsukiyomi.  He also has Ameterasu and Totsuga, so he isn't lacking in oneshots should Tsukiyomi not be the best choice.  It's a lot of creative reading to give Itachi something that ultimately doesn't change anything about him.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Jun 14, 2015)

^ I honestly doubt the Akatsuki would be pleased with Itachi killing Orochimaru with Tsukyomi.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 14, 2015)

Oro attacked him first, and the Akatsuki have a history of killing each other.  Kakuzu killed most of if not all of his previous partners.  He was fine, only they eventually gave him a partner he couldn't kill.  What is the evil organization going to do, get mad at the evil guy who killed his whole clan for sport, for killing the other evil guy who most evilly tried to take his body?


----------



## UchihaX28 (Jun 14, 2015)

If Orochimaru had displayed anything useful for the Akatsuki (which he arguably does with the immense amount of forbidden jutsu he has), then I highly doubt the Akatsuki would accept Itachi killing Orochimaru. The Akatsuki clearly value their skilled members as proven in the manga when Kisame and Pain acknowledge Diedara's death and how valuable of an asset he was.


----------



## Icegaze (Jun 14, 2015)

in the DB it states that tskuyomi cannot kill 
do look up the entry of the technique

itachi cant kill konohamaru with tskuyomi


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 14, 2015)

They don't like that he went overboard so what would they do? Kick him out and lose two valuable assets?  Try to kill him and probably lose a few more Akatsuki in the process?

I don't even think they'd find it unreasonable to not hold back against a Sannin trying to kill you, and it's not like anyone was there to watch the fight or stop him.  No one was stopping Orochimaru.


----------



## Ersa (Jun 14, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> in the DB it states that tskuyomi cannot kill
> do look up the entry of the technique
> 
> itachi cant kill konohamaru with tskuyomi




It says the attacks used in the mental realm cannot kill the user yes because they are not real. So killing them in Tsukuyomi won't kill them in the real world but the mental damage could be enough to kill someone.

Two completely different things.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 14, 2015)

All of them die. Kakashi was probably able to resist because of the 3 tomoe, and it was implied that Itachi could have pushed him further.

None of those people have dojutsu or any evidence that they have more mental fortitude than Kakashi.


----------



## Alex Payne (Jun 14, 2015)

Kakashi himself admits that Itachi could have killed him. Sounds pretty clear to me. 
As for Kages - imo only Onoki might have an edge over Kakashi in terms of willpower. Rest are either roughly as tough or weaker. But Kakashi also had 3-tomoe. So yeah. We never saw a full power Tsukuyomi from Itachi planning to kill someone. Think about the reason behind that.


----------



## Icegaze (Jun 14, 2015)

Ersatz said:


> It says the attacks used in the mental realm cannot kill the user yes because they are not real. .



that's where I stopped reading because the DB said it cannot kill the victim 

ur explanation to why is just urs. all the DB said is it cannot kill the victim



> *-Since attacks in the spiritual realm have no power to physically wound or kill, it bestows an unfathomable amount of mental damage.*



that's all the DB says. it doesn't add the rest of ur statement. Db says it cant kill so it cant


----------



## Ersa (Jun 14, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> that's where I stopped reading because the DB said it cannot kill the victim
> 
> ur explanation to why is just urs. all the DB said is it cannot kill the victim
> 
> ...


Uh, yeah attacks within Tsukuyomi can't kill. Kakashi didn't come out of Tsukuyomi full of sword wounds. I think the argument is the mental damage dealt kills. I think it's obvious killing them in Tsukuyomi =/= Killing them irl which is what the DB says.

Reading comprehension is nice.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 14, 2015)

> What would happen if Itachi put these guys under the toughest Tsukuyomi he could muster?



The only feat we have of Tsukuyomi is defeating part 1 Kakashi. Since people here believe that all what itachi say or do is lies, we can't really take what he said about his Tsukuyomi seriously, and we should assume it's another lie of his. 


> - Mei


She will probably be damaged a lot, and optionally be defeated. 


> - Onoki


He can probably take it. 


> - Gaara


same as Onoki


> - Tsunade


Heal its damage instantly with no hardship whatsoever. 



> - Ei



better than Gaara and Onoki probably.


----------



## Turrin (Jun 14, 2015)

Kakashi very clearly uses the word kill "殺" and than goes onto say it would have been easy if Itachi was motivated to do so. So here I have to back the Itachi-fandom that Tsukuyomi can indeed kill someone.

As for the topic of the thread I imagine that most of the Kages have the will to endure the torture of Tsukuyomi w/o outright dying [Kakashi was not Kage-level at the time], but most if not all would be reduced to state unfit for battle. Though this assumes they are indeed hit by the technique, which I think most can indeed avoid.


----------



## Icegaze (Jun 14, 2015)

Ersatz said:


> Uh, yeah attacks within Tsukuyomi can't kill. Kakashi didn't come out of Tsukuyomi full of sword wounds. I think the argument is the mental damage dealt kills. I think it's obvious killing them in Tsukuyomi =/= Killing them irl which is what the DB says.
> 
> Reading comprehension is nice.



 

DB said it cant kill then goes to explain the mental damage is tremendous 

if kishi wanted to say it can kill would be simple as saying 

the mental damage is so much people can die from it

instead he goes out of his way to say the opposite. 

typical itachi wanking going on here

zetsu also says when hebi was hit by tskuyomi that now that sasuke body has been paralyzed itachi can do what he wants to sasuke. this is most likely what kakashi was referring to 

illusions don't kill people. hows mental damage suppose to kill u. u saying watching replays of ur family dying can kill u ? or experiencing torture with no physical pain can kill u? It cant simply put

sakura saw an image of sharinnegan sasuke shoving his hand through her gut all she did was pass out. that's the best tskuyomi can accomplish to knock a person out completely


----------



## LostSelf (Jun 14, 2015)

What if Kakashi was talking about killing him physically while Kakashi was in genjutsu? At least i understood that. It's not like Kurenai and Asuma could've done a thing with Kisame entertaining them.
.


----------



## Icegaze (Jun 14, 2015)

^kakashi couldn't have meant anything else 

not when DB specifically says it cant kill


----------



## Trojan (Jun 14, 2015)

Even the strongest Genjutsu there is does not kill. 
Regardless if it is eye-based genjutsu such as MT, Koto....etc
Sound-based like Frog Song - Tayuya's Genjutsu ...etc
or the Mizukage's type of Genjutsu


----------



## Icegaze (Jun 14, 2015)

its not just that it doesn't. it cannot kill

like how and why should it

any studies to show that being simply mentally tortured can cause ur heart to stop or ur brain to explode? or cause an aneurism


----------



## Amol (Jun 14, 2015)

Those words are from Kakashi who just encountered a new Jutsu. How he would know what it can or can not do?
He probably was referring to the fact that Itachi didn't try to kill him even if he was all defenseless at that moment. Itachi could have very easily killed him with any attack after Tsyukyomi after all.
It all comes down to the will power then . Anyone who has greater will power and endurance will be able to resist it on some degree.
Though It really doesn't make sense for genjutsu to kill someone .


----------



## Bonly (Jun 14, 2015)

For fifty bucks Tsukuyomi can kill whoever you want it to kill 

**


----------



## Alex Payne (Jun 14, 2015)

Bonly said:


> For fifty bucks Tsukuyomi can kill whoever you want it to kill
> 
> **


How about Katsuyu?


----------



## Bonly (Jun 14, 2015)

Alex Payne said:


> How about Katsuyu?



Lets not get crazy now. That wouldn't be a beary good thing to do


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Jun 14, 2015)

LostSelf said:


> What if Kakashi was talking about killing him physically while Kakashi was in genjutsu? At least i understood that. It's not like Kurenai and Asuma could've done a thing with Kisame entertaining them.
> .



Probably.  Itachi could have thrown a kunai at him during or after.  I can't remember if he knew it was only a second yet.  Or he could have meant death inside the genjutsu, since Itachi only tortured him.  Oro showed Kakashi his head flying off.


----------



## Sadgoob (Jun 14, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> that's where I stopped reading because the DB said it cannot kill the victim
> 
> ur explanation to why is just urs. all the DB said is it cannot kill the victim
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's because you're misunderstanding.

Attacks *in* the spirit realm do not kill.

i.e. Itachi can cut your head off and you remain alive for the whole 24/72 hours.

It doesn't mean you don't die when the moment's (72 hours) over.

_*Both Kakashi and Kisame said Tsukuyomi can kill*._


----------



## Sadgoob (Jun 14, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> its not just that it doesn't. it cannot kill
> 
> like how and why should it
> 
> any studies to show that being simply mentally tortured can cause ur heart to stop or ur brain to explode? or cause an aneurism



Have you ever seen a "human vegetable" needing assisted breathing?

Have you ever seen someone go into cardiac arrest from stress?

These aren't unheard of occurrences.

And the real-life ones result from < 72 hours of superhuman torture.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 14, 2015)

Probably can kill weak willed people if itachi trys hard enough.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 14, 2015)

It was not even strong enough to kill Sasuke as a child.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Jun 14, 2015)

Hussain said:


> It was not even strong enough to kill Sasuke as a child.



 He's an Uchiha with the Sharingan, the only counter for Tsukyomi.


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 14, 2015)

Tsukuyomi does not kill per se; it can however leave an individual in a vulnerable state (due to the mental torture) to fall prey to some kind of catastrophe. It's akin to being cut by a knife creating an open wound and then subsequently receiving an infection that turns out to be lethal and you die. It wasn't the knife cut that killed you but it did leave you in "vulnerable state".

Anyway, anyone with the proper resistance (Sharingan) + mental fortitude (willpower) can resist it and possibly even be in a state capable of continuing fighting. If you have MS you're chances are better, EMS even better obviously, and with the Rinnegan you're probably immune. I might even say with EMS you're immune as well useless fighting an EMS or Rinnegan enhanced Tsukuyomi.

Of the aforementioned I'd only feel comfortable in saying Onoki could do it because of his incredibly strong will. Not sure about the others except for maybe Tsunade because regardless of her regen (when using her seal) taking all those hits and piercing has to bring great mental fatigue and punishment along with it and she has shown to be able to resist it well. The rest if caught probably go down like bitches.


----------



## Ashi (Jun 14, 2015)

Tsukuyomi seems like a long nightmare more than anything else

Also there weren't any lasting effects or trauma so it's not something someone can't just get over like a bad dream


----------



## Trojan (Jun 14, 2015)

NarutoX28 said:


> He's an Uchiha with the Sharingan, the only counter for Tsukyomi.



itachi was lying. It's just another Genjutsu, and it can be dealt with like any other Genjutsu.


----------



## Six (Jun 14, 2015)

Hussain said:


> itachi was lying. It's just another Genjutsu, and it can be dealt with like any other Genjutsu.



Jesus Christ, I hope you're trolling


----------



## Ashi (Jun 14, 2015)

Hussain said:


> itachi was lying. It's just another Genjutsu, and it can be dealt with like any other Genjutsu.



Kakashi himself attested that it can't


----------



## Icegaze (Jun 14, 2015)

Strategoob said:


> Yeah, that's because you're misunderstanding.
> 
> Attacks *in* the spirit realm do not kill.
> 
> ...



so why does the DB say it cant kill then? because its inability to kill is specifically mentioned in the DB

also when sasuke is hit by it. zetsu isn't surprised he is still breathing, in fact he says now that sasuke body is paralyzed itachi can do what he wants with him

no shock or mention as to why sasuke was alive and kicking 

so yh kishi mentions in DB it can kill and then uses it about 4 times in the manga and it kils no one 

I think u are the one misunderstanding for obvious reasons


----------



## Trojan (Jun 14, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> Jesus Christ, I hope you're trolling



His fans convinced me all of his statements are lies and not meant to be takes seriously. He is a spy after all. Do you have a proof that Tsukuyomi can actually kill, and his statement was not a lie?

Especially we have actually seen that it does not kill.


----------



## Six (Jun 14, 2015)

Hussain said:


> His fans convinced me all of his statements are lies and not meant to be takes seriously. He is a spy after all. Do you have a proof that Tsukuyomi can actually kill, and his statement was not a lie?
> 
> Especially we have actually seen that it does not kill.



You are an idiot troll and this will probably be the last time I ever respond to you.


----------



## Six (Jun 14, 2015)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> Kakashi himself attested that it can't



Stop wasting your energy, they're flat out denying shit stated inside the manga just because they hate this character.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 14, 2015)

So, you have no actual response/proof so you went to insults rather than bringing forth your evidence? 

Concession accepted.


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 14, 2015)

It doesn't straight up kill, but being left in such a severe catatonic state like Kakashi was even with a 4 in genjutsu and a Sharingan that can only be healed by arguably the best medic in the world, then you might as well be dead. 

We don't even know if what Itachi displayed with his Tsukuyomi was his maximum potential either. I was always of the belief that Itachi opted for genjutsu as often as he did was so he wouldn't have to kill people. Especially in his situation with Kakashi and Kisame by his side, he had to keep his cover up.


----------



## Six (Jun 14, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> It doesn't straight up kill, but being left in such a severe catatonic state like Kakashi was even with a 4 in genjutsu and a Sharingan that can only be healed by arguably the best medic in the world, then you might as well be dead.
> 
> We don't even know if what Itachi displayed with his Tsukuyomi was his maximum potential either. I was always of the belief that Itachi opted for genjutsu as often as he did was so he wouldn't have to kill people. Especially in his situation with Kakashi and Kisame by his side, he had to keep his cover up.



Kakashi stated he was holding back too. A full on tsukuyomi would either kill you or leave you a vegetable


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 14, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> Kakashi stated he was holding back too. A full on tsukuyomi would either kill you or leave you a vegetable



I'm not really sure how or why he would hold back on genjutsu resistance. Anyway, DB stated it doesn't kill, but a permanent vegetable state I can easily see.


----------



## Ersa (Jun 14, 2015)

Icegaze said:


> DB said it cant kill then goes to explain the mental damage is tremendous
> 
> if kishi wanted to say it can kill would be simple as saying
> 
> ...


You know I find it very ironic how you're misreading a piece of information given your grammar is atrocious.

Attacks *in* the spirit realm do not kill. It doesn't mean you don't die from the aftereffects. Kakashi said Tsukuyomi can kill.

Itachi didn't want to kill Sasuke, are you seriously trying that? Brain damage can kill people. Sasuke didn't use Tsukuyomi on her. This is a joke.


----------



## Six (Jun 14, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> I'm not really sure how or why he would hold back on genjutsu resistance. Anyway, DB stated it doesn't kill, but a permanent vegetable state I can easily see.



The thing is Kakashi said it.After he was released from the just, he said Itachi could have killed him. I'm all for using the databook, but when it contradicts the actual manga, then I'm choosing the manga. Kakashi was the one tortured and knew his limit and if he said he could have been killed, then I think he could have been killed.

Also the power was toned down significantly against Sasuke compared to when Itachi used it on Kakashi.. You should see the difference between removing one eye and stabbing for 72 hours. Plus he used ion kid Ssuke and kid Sasuke was able to get up and chase him. Indicating he can control the intensity of the jutsu.


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 14, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> The thing is Kakashi said it.After he was released from the just, he said Itachi could have killed him. I'm all for using the databook, but when it contradicts the actual manga, then I'm choosing the manga. Kakashi was the one tortured and knew his limit and if he said he could have been killed, then I think he could have been killed.
> 
> Also the power was toned down significantly against Sasuke compared to when Itachi used it on Kakashi.. You should see the difference between removing one eye and stabbing for 72 hours. Plus he used ion kid Ssuke and kid Sasuke was able to get up and chase him. Indicating he can control the intensity of the jutsu.



I actually misinterpreted your statement. When you said hold back I thought you meant Kakashi was the one who was holding back. 

But when Kakashi said he could have killed mean, I think he meant that he could have killed him because he was helpless after the Tsukuyomi.


----------



## Six (Jun 14, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> I actually misinterpreted your statement. When you said hold back I thought you meant Kakashi was the one who was holding back.
> 
> But when Kakashi said he could have killed mean, I think he meant that he could have killed him because he was helpless after the Tsukuyomi.



Oh no haha, but I guess the only way to actually know what Kakashi meant is to ask Kishi himself. Because it's true the gents doesn't kill, but tsukuyomi is extremely far from ordinary.
But what you said is plausible to because anybody would be helpless after feeling it's effects. Even Sasuke who broke out of it was brought to his knees.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Jun 14, 2015)

Hussain said:


> His fans convinced me all of his statements are lies and not meant to be takes seriously. He is a spy after all. Do you have a proof that Tsukuyomi can actually kill, and his statement was not a lie?
> 
> Especially we have actually seen that it does not kill.



So you finally agree that Itachi is stronger than Jiraiya, seeing the statement to Jiraiya was clearly a lie to cover up his true intentions? 
Even after no-diffing Jiraiya's rival years prior?

Itachi has no reason to lie about Tsukuyomi; he actually has a reason to lie about his connection with Konoha, however.


----------



## Icegaze (Jun 15, 2015)

Ersatz said:


> You know I find it very ironic how you're misreading a piece of information given your grammar is atrocious.
> 
> Attacks *in* the spirit realm do not kill. It doesn't mean you don't die from the aftereffects. Kakashi said Tsukuyomi can kill.
> 
> Itachi didn't want to kill Sasuke, are you seriously trying that? Brain damage can kill people. Sasuke didn't use Tsukuyomi on her. This is a joke.



 resorting to insults
typical butthurt itachi fan 

je peux simplement te dire je t'enmerdes 

 DB says it cant kill butthurt itachi fan goes on saying it can kill

how many jutsu in the manga does kishi make sure to mention that it doesn't have the ability to kill?

also feel free to show on panel it ever killing anyone. ill wait 

itachi could have killed kakashi after by simply throwing a kunai at a kakakshi who couldn't move. where Is the proof that says itachi can keep stabbing kakashi and that would kill him. what would he have done different if he wanted to kill him? stab his head for 72 hours?

now explain if someone can survive the pain of being stabbed everywhere on their upper torso (so organs and all) for 3 days 

explain why said person would now be killed by being stabbed in the head for 3 days 

or burnt for 3 days 

what kind of pain would actually be obviously worse that the person would die from? if 3 days of being stabbed didn't kill said person?


----------

